
Collection of Contradictory Advice for Founders - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/747efd5b-ab1d-492f-8dfb-d56aba761617
======
laybak
As a founder, I have been quite overwhelmed by the conflicting advice I
constantly hear.

Put together the different perspectives side by side, so that it's easier to
break out of a single dominant narrative.

I intend to use this for reference to help make sense of all the inputs. Hope
other fellow founders find this useful as well!

